# New ADA 45p tank



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice set,like the Aquasky moon.Here is what I would change,substrate in the front ( you have to much there),the stone in the left corner needs to be more in the center, as a mainstone,next to him the second big stone,the little rocks in the front,play with the layout. Regards


----------



## driftflax (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks better, try to lean them in one direction for more natural flow. At the end you need to look at the tank every day that's why the hardscape is important . Regards


----------



## driftflax (Aug 17, 2015)

Decided to continue with current scape as it's to my liking. Planted baby tears today and will begin dsm. The plan is get a nice carpet going and then add a couple of stems in the back right around the main rocks. 











Also could a mod move this to tank journals?

Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

I think it looks fine, although bigger rocks that lets say reach the top of the tank, will make the lower grounds look better ...


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (Mar 18, 2017)

How is the Ikea stand holding up? Did it bend? I am thinking of using the same stand.


----------



## Stijn Grundeman (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice setup! personally i would put the main stone about 2/3 of the tank. I think it is a little bit to much to the right side now.


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

I really like the look. Any plans for different plants?


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

driftflax said:


> Decided to continue with current scape as it's to my liking. Planted baby tears today and will begin dsm. The plan is get a nice carpet going and then add a couple of stems in the back right around the main rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same tank as you. somethings to keep in mind:

-after months goes by, the ADA soil will start to soften and mush down. your hills will become slightly flatter and the front will have a higher build up. Plan your scape a little steeper or higher than you intend your final outcome to be like. it will change like 5-10%

-your MC will spread out to become a carpet, but it will also grow thick. very thick. keep your stones high because it will soon look like they are sinking into a sea of green carpet. or you can trimming them low.


----------

